# Rockford RFT-1081 circa 1998?



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has one? There is one for sale locally that looks mint. He also has a 200a4 for sale that also looks pretty mint. He does not want much for them. I sent him an offer of $100 for the amp, the sub, and a NIB RF 8 gauge wiring kit. I think I will get it all to put in the wife's car with the Kenwood X896 I am pulling out of my VW (got another 8053 on its way!).

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1998/6_Speaker_Enclosures/LIT9709_RFTTubes_MAN.pdf


----------

